
Devicons, an iconic font made for developers - MozMorris
http://vorillaz.github.io/devicons
======
pornel
I wish icon fonts used ligatures to select the right glyph, rather than
meaningless codepoints (e.g. you can make font automagically replace
characters "git" with the Git logo).

Otherwise these fonts end up being used in a non-accessible way (I browse with
webfonts disabled and keep seeing boxes instead of images, with no fallback or
a useless display:none'd fallback).

~~~
vorillaz
PUA characters are use as a proper way in order to render in all browsers.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8052346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8052346)

~~~
pornel
Although private use area is technically a proper way to add a custom symbol
to Unicode font/text, it's not the best way from accessibility perspective.

For users who can't see the font the character will be completely meaningless.
Instead of getting e.g. "Compatible with Linux!" they'll get "Compatible with
reserved symbol U+E001!"

------
adamgravitis
"an iconic font made for developers, code jedis, ninjas, HTTPsters,
evangelists and nerds."

Urgh. Why do people do this?

~~~
vorillaz
I thought that would be a good catchphrase to grab some attention. My
apologies.

~~~
mikeleeorg
I thought it was pretty funny. It seemed absurd enough that I thought it was
totally tongue-in-cheek.

------
sheetjs
Has anyone cleared the corporate logo use with a lawyer? In particular, keep
in mind the following regarding the Apple logo:

    
    
        #   NOTE: The graphic image associated with the Apple logo character
        #   is not authorized for use without permission of Apple, and
        #   unauthorized use might constitute trademark infringement.
    

[http://www.unicode.org/Public/MAPPINGS/VENDORS/APPLE/ROMAN.T...](http://www.unicode.org/Public/MAPPINGS/VENDORS/APPLE/ROMAN.TXT)

~~~
vorillaz
I am aware of that. As the developer of Devicons I am not claiming any rights
upon the logos.

Also take a look at the note at the very bottom of the page:

Note: All brand icons are trademarks of their respective owners. The use of
these trademarks does not indicate endorsement of the trademark holder by the
author, nor vice versa.

------
SimeVidas
The author instructs loading the entire font package, which is 35KB, onto you
website. I don't think this is a good approach from a performance perspective.
I recommend using tools like Fontello to create custom font files with just
the icons you need.

~~~
shubb
Not web dev question - I'm curious, what is the advantage of using a font
rather than images?

~~~
rguldener
Font files are vector "images" which means your icons will scale gracefully to
any size. This is probably the main advantage.

Depending on the complexity I imagine fonts would also be smaller than
corresponding bitmaps although I never actually checked.

~~~
bitJericho
SVG are vector graphics that can be rendered in all modern browsers:

[http://caniuse.com/#feat=svg-img](http://caniuse.com/#feat=svg-img)

You do miss out on the recoloring and any other font styling options though.

~~~
angeNoble
Actually you can style SVG with CSS

    
    
        #yourSVG {
            fill: red;
            stroke: blue;
        }

~~~
bitJericho
mind = blown

~~~
yoshokatana
The problem is that, until <svg use> is standardized and supported, the only
way to style svg elements is if you include them in your markup (or use
something like Iconic's SVG Injector).

There's a tradeoff between inlining (or rather, including them server-side)
and calling them as <img>, background-image, or fonts. The size, http
requests, caching , and styling all play a role.

------
hcho
Some of the logos reproduced in this belong to very litigatious companies. I
don't think this will live too long.

------
Argorak
Pay attention when using the Rails logo:

[http://www.rubyinside.com/david-heinemeier-hansson-says-
no-t...](http://www.rubyinside.com/david-heinemeier-hansson-says-no-to-use-of-
rails-logo-567.html)

~~~
joeyspn
I was going to say this... Any person designing this kind of logo collections
should ask first. Legal troubles can arise. Sad but true...

~~~
stronglikedan
I don't think the responsibility to get legal permission is on the creator of
the collection, but on the person using the logo instead.

~~~
Argorak
You think or you are sure?

The creator of the collection is using the logo by putting it on the web page.
Also, the logo is licensed under MIT, which he probably cannot do, if he
doesn't hold the rights.

~~~
dingaling
'Using the logo' is different from 'using the logo in a manner infringing the
holder's trademark'.

Simply displaying an Apple logo, for example, and saying 'this is the Apple
logo' is perfectly valid. Pretending to _be_ Apple or Apple-endorsed is a
different matter.

~~~
Argorak
Publishing it as MIT is, on the other hand, a different cup of tea.

I am not disagreeing that this is possible, but the parent wasn't sure of the
correct position, either.

------
SimeVidas
The thin font used for the tags has readability issues. Is this a Windows-only
problem?

Screen:
[https://twitter.com/simevidas/status/490104115826270208](https://twitter.com/simevidas/status/490104115826270208)

~~~
martiuk
I'm using chromium, with directwrite enabled and it looks exactly like you're
describing. Thin fonts with Chrome/Chromium are always a problem.

~~~
SimeVidas
Fonts were a problem in Chrome before it started using DirectWrite, but in
this case, DirectWrite seems to be unable to render the font properly as the
issue is present in IE too.

------
lifeisstillgood
I am not sure I get it - it seems to be logos of well known tech companies or
their well known products.

Why would I want to use someone else's icon ?

~~~
lhnz
Perhaps if you were building a web version of your CV you might want to use
icons to symbolise knowledge.

~~~
marcosdumay
Doing that comes with a huge Google indexing penalty.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Do tell...

------
MatthewWilkes
It's pretty impressive that they've managed to make a site that shows off some
icons hang on a loading indicator.

------
wwarren
In the browser support section, shouldn't "IE up to 8" be "IE down to 8"?

~~~
fishbacon
"IE 8 and up."

------
jbverschoor
Wow, so much negativity here on HN. I think it's a pretty cool set of icons.

------
TheAceOfHearts
Is it just me or is this page painfully slow on mobile...? I have a Nexus 5.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Terrible on iPad. I eventually tried to interact with the spinning loading
pencil it was taking so long.

------
basseq
I was disappointed this was just logos, rather than an icon font for
developers. I was expecting useful icons that aren't a part of sets like
Glyphicon (databases, servers, etc.).

~~~
vorillaz
That is not the initial purpose of Devicons. You can try some other free font
set such as Ionicons or Font Awesome.

------
twotwotwo
I, for one, welcome all progress towards the inevitable vector future without
unnecessary pixelation. :)

I think the Go gopher is, rather than a trademark, a copyrighted work under a
CC-Attribution license. The attribution to make this use of it legit could
just be adding "Go gopher by Renee French, under CC-Attribution license" to
the Note section. (See
[http://blog.golang.org/gopher.](http://blog.golang.org/gopher.))

------
MozMorris
Link to GitHub repos:
[https://github.com/vorillaz/devicons](https://github.com/vorillaz/devicons)

------
julien_c
Someone please make a logo quiz for this!

------
dfrey
There seems to be an embarrassingly large number of people who think web
developers == developers.

~~~
bpatrianakos
I think it's all about context. It's been my experience that "developer" is
mostly applied to web developers and "programmer" is most often used when
talking about desktop application development. In this context I don't think
adding the word "web" before "developer" makes it any more clear as it's web
developers who mostly use icon fonts and web developers who are the target
audience here.

~~~
kibibu
I'm not convinced that's how the split works - I don't think I've ever heard
the phrase ".NET programmer", for example, and it was originally a desktop
tech.

See also: "App developer", "Java developer", "mobile developer", etc.
Contrast: "assembly programmer", "COBOL programmer".

Also, this guy is the authority, and he was talking to desktop devs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8To-6VIJZRE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8To-6VIJZRE)

------
riffraff
a title attribute would be nice, I honestly have no idea what half of this
icons are :)

------
umberto
The .NET logo is wrong, this is not the C#/MS logo. The logo used comes from a
Brit publication called ".net" which has nothing to do with MS .NET.

~~~
jayrhynas
Well, the selector is "devicons-netmagazine" so it seems intentional

~~~
recursive
It's funny that there is a logo for the magazine, but not the programming
framework the magazine is actually about.

~~~
mrcarrot
.net magazine isn't about .net. It is (or at least was, I'm not sure if it's
still going) a magazine about web development.

------
norswap
Or you know, you could just use plain images.

------
walterbell
What software was used to design these icons, i.e. how would one go about
adding a new icon?

------
psz
Why bother? Isn't it better just to donate these icons to Fontawesome?

------
rorydh
PostgreSQL! ...man

------
TuxLyn
Very nice, thank you. Will definantly use it.

------
rco8786
Why Yahoo but no Twitter/Facebook?

~~~
vorillaz
I have grabbed developer related websites/social networks. Furthermore
Facebook and Twitter are already in use in other icon fonts.

------
dimillian
This is totally awesome.

------
gteno
Thanks and Great work <li>Download and extract the repository</li> <li>Copy
the <code>devicons.css</code> to your project</li> <li>Copy the
<code>fonts</code> folder to your project</li>

